# What is the best heavier duty weedeater?



## GeauxLSU (Feb 28, 2006)

I have the Ryboi with the changeable shaft.  I want something with some oomph that I can attach a metal blade to and get after it for some more serious clean up.  
What do you recommend?


----------



## beretta (Feb 28, 2006)

I use a metal blade on my John Deer. It uses the same attachments as the Ryobi.


----------



## Minner (Mar 1, 2006)

We bought a Stihl several years ago and man that thing is a HOSS! I love it! You can't hardly bog that thing down. It runs somewhere around 11,000 RPM's and it'll eat up some weeds.

We got one w/ the straight shaft that won't take attachments since we don't use them, but they sell several varieties that will take 'em. 

I've used a bunch of different style weedeaters over the years (used to cut a LOT of grass w/ a small landscaping business I used to have while in college) and this stihl is by far the best. It even survived (and runs great) my Dad setting it on fire


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 1, 2006)

i have an older ryobi with a straight shaft ,does a pretty good job(not sure on the model)i also have a poland pro(yellow style at lowes not the maroon one at walmart,not sure if theres a differance)with changeable shafts,it has lots of power but the blade it comes with is worthless,2in cutting surface.my dad uses a stihl industrial?series,thing runs like a scalded ape.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 1, 2006)

A bush axe ....... 

doesn't ever need gasoline ......


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 1, 2006)

Have a Echo straight shaft that I've had for 9 yrs with no problems. Has a string trimmer and blade setup on it. I have really abused it and it keeps on going.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 1, 2006)

You cant beat a Stihl Ive owned one for years and never had to do anything to it but put gas in it, also they have many models to choose from I dont remember the model number but i remember the price it was 279.00 and it is a hoss.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Mar 1, 2006)

I sold outdoor power equipement for years.  I agree with the stihl guys.  Go with Stihl they are expensive and will last forever.  If you dont want to spend that much the Husquvarna and the Echo are both good choices.  I know that most have the quick attach system available.  If not make sure that you can get a blade kit for the one you decide to buy.  Some are not adaptable for a blade and definetly go with strait shaft will give you more power.  If you have any more questions pm me


----------



## Brent (Mar 1, 2006)

Stihl, no questions about it. You'll see more Stihl power equipment on commercial landscape trucks than any other brand.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm starting to think maybe I should get a Stihl???


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2006)

I did some research a few years ago before I bought mine.  At that time all the grass cutting companys I talked to were using ECHO.  That is what I bought and it has worked without a hitch!


----------



## PHIL M (Mar 1, 2006)

You guys are all wrong! here is the best weed eater known to man!


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2006)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> You guys are all wrong! here is the best weed eater known to man!



I can't get my wife out there!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think maybe I should get a Stihl???



No reason to tell you about mine than!


----------



## duckbill (Mar 1, 2006)

Stihl or Echo...and don't look back.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with stihl  or echo...the echo will be a little bit lighter but both are great choices...


----------



## LJay (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got a stihl. I have a blade attachment for it. It's Bad to the Bone (leg bone if you aren't careful)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2006)

Nugefan said:
			
		

> A bush axe .......
> 
> doesn't ever need gasoline ......



   

I have a Husky that does well. We tried to tear up a pair of Echos years ago and far as I know, they are still runnin`.
One ol boy could tear up an anvil with a feather, but he couldn`t even hurt those Echos!


----------



## 7401R (Mar 1, 2006)

Stihl....nothing like it. Just make sure you get the air conditioned model.(cause it will run you hot)

   7


----------



## 257 roberts (Mar 1, 2006)

Shindawa 27cc !!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got a Stihl FS 130 just after Christmas.

Used it this past weekend and it is a hoss.  Pu the 8 inch saw tooth blade on it and it cut through most of the saplings with a slight tap.

I am looking at getting some Beaver Blades to use with it also.


----------



## hunter7 (Mar 2, 2006)

stihl hands down


----------



## GA Hunter (Mar 2, 2006)

*Stihl*

Get a Stihl.  Had one for 8 years now, and it is a hoss.  Straight shaft with handle bars so you can use both hands.


----------



## RJY66 (Mar 3, 2006)

Another vote for Stihl.  My Dad has had a Stihl FS80 gas brush cutter for better than 20 years if you can believe that.  Now he is the type that likes to tinker with things and has fixed problems and replaced parts on the machine but it is still going, and it gets used.  It is about worn out now.  It is amazing how tough those little 2 cycle engines are.  For just trimming grass around the house and occasionally  cutting brush around your hunting property, they will last a mighty long time.  

Both a good and bad thing about Stihl products is you have a dealer that is knows your machine and will work on it for you or sell you the parts.  A good thing if you need the service, but I guess the bad thing may be cost.  You can't get a chain for a Stihl chainsaw at wally world, or get parts anywhere else, as far as I know.


----------



## slightly grayling (Mar 3, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Stihl.....I also found another brand I like.  I saw a Solo at an auction and took a chance on it  and have been very impressed...I know little about them but geeze this thing is a work horse.  It is made in Germany and I think marketed to the forestry industry and agriculture...
-SG


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a Sears/Craftsman  brush trimmer  that has been good for years


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I bought a Stihl, model FS80 yesterday with the bike handlebars.  Man  y'all weren't kidding when you said they weren't cheap!   
Put a metal blade on it and got to work clearing some privet and saplings that are growing on a right of way in view of my backyard that I've volunteered to keep clean (OK I want to plant a food plot there).  Man that thing did some serious damage!


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 5, 2006)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 5, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Well I bought a Stihl, model FS80 yesterday with the bike handlebars.  Man  y'all weren't kidding when you said they weren't cheap!
> Put a metal blade on it and got to work clearing some privet and saplings that are growing on a right of way in view of my backyard that I've volunteered to keep clean (OK I want to plant a food plot there).  Man that thing did some serious damage!


Ulterior(sp) motive


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 6, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Where did you buy it?


Lawrenceville, GA.  Ace hardware.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 6, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Ulterior(sp) motive


Just doing my civic duty and volunteerism.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Just doing my civic duty and volunteerism.


Did not say it was a bad thing


----------



## lcrouch (Jul 12, 2006)

i like redmax


----------

